# RESCUED---LOUISIANA-THIS golden girl needs help!!!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

She's beautiful. Praying that one of the GR rescues can save her.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ugh, after seeing how a lot of dogs are treated in LA, I hope this girl gets rescued fast. I'm in no situation to take in another dog or else I would help her.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

If a rescue takes her, I will pay her adoption fee and drive her 50-60 miles in any direction (if on a weekend). I cannot foster her. I will e-mail Rebecca Young.

I cannot view the forum during the workday but I can access e-mail.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You guys are wonderful*

THALIE: Yes please email Rebecca WITH YOUR kind offer of driving and or a donation, if you can help at all.

Rebecca said she might have a Rescue. Won't say until it's for sure, but I'm sure the rescue could use a donation, so I'll let you know!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thalie said:


> If a rescue takes her, I will pay her adoption fee and drive her 50-60 miles in any direction (if on a weekend). I cannot foster her. I will e-mail Rebecca Young.
> 
> I cannot view the forum during the workday but I can access e-mail.


Wow, you are awesome! Thank you for offering to help this pretty girl!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

Poor baby. If a rescue doesn't work out maybe the Houston one could take her.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

J&L Golden Retriever Rescue in Alabama is taking her. 

As of this afternoon, she will be pulled out tomorrow and transported to a vet in East Louisiana. From there, I don't know but she is safe from what I understand.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

That is awsome.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*THalie*

Thalie:

Yes, J&L Golden Ret. Rescue is taking her, but Rebecca Young needs someone to take this sweetie from shelter tomorrow in Shreveport to West Monroe where the vet is.

You are probably at work, but could you email Rebecca with your phone numbers and email address and let her know if you could take her this Saturday or Sunday?

Thank You!!

*Here is the email I received today:
From: Rebecca Young <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, Jan 14, 2010 at 4:20 AM
Subject: [LAShelterAnimals] Need to get Golden Retriever from Shreveport to West Monroe



Anyone going to West Monroe, hopefully tomorrow? We have a golden retriever at the shelter in Shreveport that needs to get to a vet in West Monroe as soon as possible. She is being accepted into J&L Golden Rescue. Please let me know if you could take her. Thanks.


Rebecca Young 
Vice-President 
Animal Welfare, Inc.*
http://www.animalwelfareinc.org/


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Karen,

I e-mailed several times with Rebecca today. Earlier this morning I was scheduled to transport part of the way on Monday but a bit before noon she e-mailed me that somebody would be doing it tomorrow (Friday). No other e-mail from her since then (11:42 am) so I assume that she has transport. If it falls thru, I think Rebecca will let me know and I can do it on Monday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie*

THALIE

Thank you so very much for the update-glad to hear it sounds like she found someone to drive and if not she'll contact you for Monday.

Thank you for being so willing to help this beautiful girl.
Wonder what J&L Golden Ret. Rescue will name her!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HAVE wonderful NEWS!!*

J&L GOLDEN RET. RESCUE in Alabama is for sure taking this beautiful girl, and they've named her Harper.
J&L Golden Ret. Rescue and Martha there are JUST ANGELS!! THANK YOU is so inadequate!!!
Harper is going to the vet in West Monroe today so she does have transport there and here is what Rebecca said:

*They named her Harper. They have a foster for her in West Monroe. She will be given a rabies shot (shelter gives other shots), a fecal done and maybe spayed. She'll then go to the foster home while she goes through hw treatment.


Rebecca Young 
Vice-President 
Animal Welfare, Inc. 
www.animalwelfareinc.org*
*
HAVE A BEAUTIFUL LIFE, BEAUTIFUL HARPER!!!!!*


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

That is great news!!! I'm so happy for her, she is such a beautiful girl!!! Harper, I hope you find your forever home very soon!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Thalie said:


> J&L Golden Retriever Rescue in Alabama is taking her.
> 
> As of this afternoon, she will be pulled out tomorrow and transported to a vet in East Louisiana. From there, I don't know but she is safe from what I understand.


 
Hurray for J & L. Southern partners of Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue. 

For new members if you can't reach J & L email me and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harper*

HARPER is very lucky indeed!!

I just found out that my Friend *Tammy Brinkley, a DOG ANGEL for sure, is fostering Harper!!!!!*


----------

